# ماذا تعرف عن طائرة الهيلوكبتر ؟؟؟



## نائب المدير (17 أبريل 2010)

*كيف تطير الطائرة المروحية ؟



قوة الرفع. هي القوة التي تحقق للطائرة القدرة على الارتفاع إلى أعلى والتغلب على وزنها "قوة الجاذبية الأرضية"، ثم تمنحها القدرة على الاستمرار محتفظة بارتفاعها في الهواء. وتتحقق للطائرات عامة تلك القدرة بوساطة أجنحتها. وهناك طائرات لها أجنحة ثابتة في الطائرة، لا تقدر على الحركة بدونها، تعطي للطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة أثناء حركة الطائرة إلى الأمام، أي مع حركة الهواء بالنسبة للطائرة. وريشة مروحة الطائرة أجنحة دوارة، حيث يدور محرك المروحة فتعطي الرِّيَشة للطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة أثناء دورانها



تصمم الريشة أو (الجناح) بشكل مميز يجعلها قادرة على رفع الطائرة أثناء دورانها. فسطح الجناح العلوي يتميز بالتقوُّس الحاد إلى أعلى، بينما يكون سطحه السفلي أقل تقوُّسًا أو يكاد يكون مستويًا. وعندما يتحرك هذا الجناح أو يدور في الهواء ينساب الهواء إلى أعلى وأسفل الجناح، ونتيجة اختلاف تقوس سطحَيْ الجناح فإن إزاحة الهواء بالسطح العلوي تكون أبعد من إزاحته بالسطح السفلي في القدر نفسه من الوقت، أي أن سرعة سريان الهواء فوق السطح العلوي تكون أكبر من سرعة سريانه أسفل الجناح. وهذا الفرق في السرعة ينتج عنه فرقٌ في ضغط الهواء أعلى وأسفل الجناح. وتبعًا لهذا نجد أن ضغط الهواء فوق السطح العلوي للجناح أقل من الضغط تحت السطح السفلي للجناح، أي أن دفع الهواء للجناح من أسفل أكثر من دفعه له من أعلى. وهذا الفرق يعطي لجسم الطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة

يمكن لطياري الطائرة المروحية، مثل طياري الطائرات الأخرى، التحكم في مقدار قوة الرفع المطلوبة بتغيير الزاوية بين وضع الجناح واتجاه حركة الهواء، ويُطلق على هذه الزاوية المحصورة بين الاتجاهين زاوية الهبوب. ولتوضيح العلاقة بين زاوية الهبوب وقوة الرفع عمليًا يمكن تمثيل الجناح بطائرة ورقية. فلو وُضعت الطائرة في مستوى اتجاه الريح نفسه فلن تشعر بوجود قوة تحاول رفع الطائرة. وإذا رفعت مقدمة الطائرة الورقية تدريجيًا فإن هذا سيؤدي إلى زيادة زاوية الهبوب، وستشعر مع زيادتها بوجود قوة تحاول رفع الطائرة إلى أعلى، وهذه القوة قد نشأت من دفع الهواء على السطح السفلي للطائرة الورقية. وكلما انخفضت زاوية الهبوب، نقصت قوة الرفع التي تحاول رفع الطائرة.





لماذا تقوم طائرات الهيلوكبتر بالطيران المنخفض؟




حسب القوانين البريطانية فإن طيران طائرات الهيلوكبتر بين سطح الأرض و 500 قدم يعتبر طيران منخفض.
خلال العمليات الحربية تقوم طائرات الهيلوكبتر بمؤازرات القوات البرية لايصال المؤون والتجهيزات وإخلال الجرحى والمصابين وكذلك تقوم بعمليات كثيرة ومتعددة لايمكن حصرها من توصيل الجنود و الاجهزة والبحث والانقاذ و التدخلات السريعة. وحيث أن طائرات الهليوكبتر بطيئة في سرعتها لذلك فهي هدف سهل بالنسبة للأشخاص المتمركزين على الأرض. لكن من خلال طيرانها المنخفض والمنخفض جداً والذي عادة ما يقدر 100 قدم فوق سطح الأرض و مناورات الإختباء بين معالم الأرض من جبال وهضاب وشجر وغير ذلك لإانه يصعب تقفي طائرات الهليوكبتر إلا بواسطة الصوت الصادر من المراوح. 


وخلال المهام العملياتية فإن مجمل عمل طائرات الهيلوكبتر يكون بأرتفاعات منخفضة جداً كل ذلك من شأنه زيادة فاعلية التموية للرادارات والأفراد الذين يقومون بعمليات الرصد بالمناظير سواء العادية أو المناظير الليلية nvg لذلك تكون تدريبات طيران الهيلوكبتر بأرتفاعات منخفضة في مناطق التدريب والتي عادة ما تكون مأهولة بالناس وهذا ما يسبب إرباك لقاطني تلك مناطق التدريب.



*​


----------



## msaid999 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ......


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (28 أبريل 2010)

Thankssssssssss


----------



## m_zalt (3 مايو 2010)

انا استفدت ايه عايز حاجه جديده مثلا كيفيه تصنيعها بأقل تكلفه ابسط الانواع منها


----------



## ابوشوق77 (4 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## galal980 (20 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا
أود معرفة جميع المعلومات الديناميكية والاستاتيكية الخاصة بالهليكوبتر
حيث أنني مهندس إنشائي مطلوب مني تصميم مهبط لطائرة هليكوبتر أعلى أحد المباني
لذلك أود أن أعرف وزن متوسط لطائرات الهليكوبتر المدنية
وأيضا قوة الكبح (الفرامل لها)
وهكذا


----------



## the black knight (29 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور اخي


----------

